# Hilary



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In Texas there is a town called New Braunfels, where there is a large German-speaking population.

One day, a local rancher driving down a country road noticed a man using his hand to drink water from the rancher's stock pond. The rancher rolled down the window and shouted, "Sehr angenehm! Trink das Wasser nicht. Die kuehe haben darein geschissen." Which means, "Glad to meet you! Don't drink the water, the cows have shit in it. "

The man shouted back: "I'm from New York and just down here campaigning for Hilary Clinton. I can't understand you. Please speak in English."

The rancher replied."USE BOTH HANDS"


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll drink to that! :lol:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's too funny.
Sad to say it, but I'm afraid our country is so full of f__ktards that she will probably win the election. 
Only thing that might bring her down are these deleted emails, but I'd doubt it. They'll vote for he because after all, "don't you want the first woman president?!?"


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

If she gets elected i would almost seriously think about selling everything and relocating to a different part of the world.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bensbales said:


> If she gets elected i would almost seriously think about selling everything and relocating to a different part of the world.


I've thought about it but how would I bring my dirt with me?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Where would you go?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

discbinedr said:


> Where would you go?


OZ


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

She'll probably get elected. Well not elected, but get in the white house as the whatever. This country is going down hill fast, approaching the end of times. Just look in the sky. The stars are aligning for the coming.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> OZ


isn't that where Dorothy first met her ? Went by another name I believe... WWW. Wicked Witch of the West?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If she wins we'll die from POLITICAL CORRECTNESS


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Heard there's some nice land for farming north of the 49th parallel they even have free health care hehehe, might even find a few draft dodgers who never got the word that they discontinued the draft lol


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> OZ


You might be able to run but you cannot hide from stupidty.

Our political wanna bees are not the brightest candles on the birthday cake.

What is more we have more of them per capita than you

For example we have 76 senators in the federal parliament for fewer than 25 mill population, you have 100 senators for 300 plus million.

Just think:

The word "senator" comes to our Parliamentary system from Roman times meaning "elder" the root of the word is in the Latin "senex" translating to old man/ But it is the root word for "senile" too.

True words are sometimes said in jest!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I heard this joke told a couple years ago with an Amish farmer and a Muslim.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Coondle said:


> You might be able to run but you cannot hide from stupidty.
> Our political wanna bees are not the brightest candles on the birthday cake.
> What is more we have more of them per capita than you
> For example we have 76 senators in the federal parliament for fewer than 25 mill population, you have 100 senators for 300 plus million.
> ...


Yeah the grass isn't always greener on the other side.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> Where would you go?


I heard mars is nice this time of the year


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

discbinedr said:


> Where would you go?


If not North then perhaps South across the Rio Grande to the land of the afternoon Siesta, and the dollar twenty five minimum wage, and no health coverage whats so ever, where the big three auto makers have fled.... If the average American Farmer took all his worldly possessions there he could have a large hacienda and have many peon's working for him truly a man above all in the area he settled in........lol just a though


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Thorim said:


> If not North then perhaps South across the Rio Grande to the land of the afternoon Siesta, and the dollar twenty five minimum wage, and no health coverage whats so ever, where the big three auto makers have fled.... If the average American Farmer took all his worldly possessions there he could have a large hacienda and have many peon's working for him truly a man above all in the area he settled in........lol just a though


I think your on to a great idea here Thorim. If enough of us start jumping the boarder the southern border the Mexican government will build a fence to keep us out way before the "tardment" aka government will here


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> If she wins we'll die from POLITICAL CORRECTNESS


As of late, I don't see her even getting the nomination. Her unsecured classifed e-mails have become very toxic and even die hard female democrat voters are expressing their distrust of her in Quinnipac polls.

When she hits the magical 40% approval rating, Obama will toss her 'under the bus'. I see Biden stepping up at some point but I believe Bernie Sanders will get the nomination. He's advancing steadily.

He's just as evil as Hillary, a true communist/socialist who's dream is government runs everything.

You, as a farmer could go from an 'Independent operator' to a cooperative, controlled by the government in a flash.

Scary thought but Bernie's vision of how this country should be operated.

I sure like Trump. He calls it like we see it but are afraid to say it. he's made some blunders but then he's not a 'Professional Politician' like the rest and in my mind, the pot shots the rest of the 'hopefulls' are taking at Trump just makes them look small and immature.

If Trump gets the nomination, he has my vote. If not and he runs as an independent, that will almost insure a Bernie Sanders win. The republican party needs to wake up and qiut bickering. After all, they are supposed to represent the people... just like the democrats....


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

ARD, what a novel thought.

Politicians actually representing people?

Oh did you get caught by autocorrect?

And really mean resent the people?

Because at times the people very inconveniently actually call them to account.

Like, the Speaker of our Federal Parliament has been exposed for wasting tax money for her purposes e.g. $5000 helicopter ride to a political party meeting when it would be about an hour by car.

The keeper of Parliamentary standards in the UK consorting with prostitutes, snorting cocaine and taking other drugs with the women. Great standards for the rest of the people to see.

Stupid to do it and monumentally stupid to get photographed doing it.

Ah well I guess they are only human with human foibles and failings that sometimes get laid bare for us to lament upon.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Coondle, we had a mayor that was visiting prostitutes and smoking crack....he got re-elected as mayor of Washington DC.....for the same reason our current prez got elected....you're a smart guy, I'll let u figure out why....


----------

